# Cadence sensor help?



## Milzy (19 Jul 2018)

My Prime deal arrived. My cadence sensor won’t fit on the non drive side - inside. Why can’t it fit on the drive side where it’s clear?
I then fit to my left shoe. This led to sparadic intimitant readings. A lot of the time just reading 0.
Any solutions?

OMG Edit, it should clear if I don’t use its pod! *slaps face*


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Jul 2018)

Which one the Wahoo RPM, if so it should easily fit on the inside of the left crank, either with zip ties or sticky tape.


----------



## Milzy (19 Jul 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Which one the Wahoo RPM, if so it should easily fit on the inside of the left crank, either with zip ties or sticky tape.



If I remove it from the pod then it might. There’s little gap on my TCR.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Jul 2018)

Milzy said:


> If I remove it from the pod then it might. There’s little gap on my TCR.


What if you move it nearer the pedal?


----------



## Milzy (19 Jul 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> What if you move it nearer the pedal?


No but out of the pod yes.


----------



## Venod (19 Jul 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> What if you move it nearer the pedal



I have just fitted 3 sensors to different bikes I found you get more clearance closer to the bb.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Jul 2018)

If it’s the Wahoo Cadence, I have mine on my right shoe.

Doesn’t make me any faster though


----------



## Milzy (19 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> If it’s the Wahoo Cadence, I have mine on my right shoe.
> 
> Doesn’t make me any faster though


I had mine on my left shoe but it wasn’t showing a reading all the time. I’ve knackered the sticky pad so need some 3m tape now.


----------

